# minnesta pikes



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I caught some pike this weekend. The biggest we caught was 4 lbs.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Pike really seem to be biting in MN right now. My best lure has been a red&white Mepps Aglia #2 or #3 on straight retrevial, I've never had action on a lure like that. Also biting the proven standby, R&W Dardevil. Anyone know what's up with those two colors and Pike?


----------



## nightfishenmn (Mar 30, 2005)

my best gess is that the red in the baits shows blood and makes it looks like a hert bait


----------



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

I think the reason that pike like red is because it looks like blood and they like the under side of a dare devil because its shinny and i think the shine makes them mad creating an automatic strike weather or not they are hungry


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

My 10 year old son as caught an 8 and 10 lb northerns on a meps red and white #3 spinner this year already, and my niece caught the most fish with a red and white daredevil one weekend too.

I don't think blood really has anything to do with northerns liking red and white it think it has more to do with water conditions and how the red and white flashes that attracts the northerns.


----------

